# Virtualbox impossibile utilizzarlo a schermo intero

## stifler83

Ciao, ho installato virtualbox-bin con relativi additional guest per poter utilizzare sistemi virtualizzati a tutto schermo ma senza successo. Ho provato ad installare gli xf86-video-virtualbox ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema. Qualche idea?

----------

## mattylux

mah non vorrei dire una cavolta, virtualbox dovrebbe avere gia di suo nei suoi menu degli  strumenti la gestione dello schermo o no

l'ultima volta che lo usato era cosi, non ho dovuto installare nulla per questa cosa.

----------

## stifler83

Guarda, istallando virtualbox-bin, si trovano all'interno gli additional che servono ad aggiungere alcune funzionalita tra cui lo schermo intero, che però io non riesco a far funzionare. Se c'è qualcuno che ha installato virtualbox-bin e lo utilizza a tutto schermo, spero mi faccia sapere come ha risolto il prolblema  :Smile: 

----------

## k01

semplicemente non si manifesta nessun problema, e quindi non c'è niente da risolvere...

ma non ho capito se ti manca proprio la voce, oppure se la selezioni cosa succede?

----------

## stifler83

Di default Virtualbox-bin da non confondere con Virtualbox-ose ha bisogno di installare gli additional per permettere di vedere il sistema virtualizzato in full screen. Ora io mi chiedo, te utilizzi sistemi virtualizzati a tutto schermo o una visualizzazione a finestra che anche se massimizzi non ottieni il full screen? Se non hai mai provato fai una prova, perchè di sicuro gli additional servono e a me non funzionao.

----------

## k01

io da portage ho installato: app-emulation/virtualbox-bin e app-emulation/virtualbox-modules e basta, e se premo i tasti host+F diventa a schermo intero, non una finestra massimizzata, e non ho nessun additonal

comunque continuo a pormi la domanda:

 *Quote:*   

> ma non ho capito se ti manca proprio la voce, oppure se la selezioni cosa succede?

 

----------

## stifler83

scusami, io non ho capito che voce dovrebbe mancarmi?

----------

## k01

macchina -> entra nella modalità a schermo intero

----------

## stifler83

allora la modalità macchina schermo intero ma ho nero hai letti ovvero il desktop del sistema virtualizzato mi rimane a 800x600 invece che 1280x800 che andrebbe ad occuparmi tutto lo schermo.

----------

## k01

e allora devi semplicemente cambiare la risoluzione del sistema virtualizzato

----------

## stifler83

Ti incollo gli screenshot cosi possiamo capirci meglio ed eventualelmente chi c'è già passato può suggerirmi qualche soluzione.

Questo è come si presenta il sistema in full screen ( http://i54.tinypic.com/n5myig.png )

Queste sono le risoluzioni possibili e di 1280x800 non c'è traccia. ( http://i51.tinypic.com/34822v6.png )

Qui c'è l'errore quando installo gli additional ( http://i54.tinypic.com/k32k3p.png )

Questo è il crash quando vado a cancellare gli additional ( http://i54.tinypic.com/2j64oc4.jpg )

----------

## k01

continuo a sostenere che basta cambiare la risoluzione video del sistema virtualizzato, se ubuntu non è in grado di fare 1280x800 è un problema suo, non di virtualbox, probabilmente la scheda video virtuale non è perfettamente riconosciuta da ubuntu, a te la "feature" schermo intero funziona benissimo vedendo dagli screenshot, e non c'è assolutamente bisogno di questi "additional", che tra l'altro stai cercando di installare nella macchina virtuale, che dal mio punto di vista quest'ultimo passaggio è privo di logica...

----------

## k01

piccola precisazione: mi sono accorto che per il pacchetto virtualbox-bin esiste la flag additions, ma di default è abilitata, quindi a meno che tu non l'abbia disabilitata di proposito è già tutto installato

----------

## stifler83

no no non ho disabilitato nulla  :Smile:  gli additional che dici te sono quelli che provo ad installare senza successo. Te hai configurato lo xorg.conf in qualche modo specifico?

----------

